# Literary Maneuvers August Prompt Voting



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 28, 2018)

All,

Please enjoy the poll for the August prompt, which will run until August 1st.

HJC


----------



## PiP (Jul 28, 2018)

Voted!


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Jul 31, 2018)

Voted.


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 31, 2018)

Voted


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Aug 1, 2018)

Ack! A tie!


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 1, 2018)

Can we have a choice which of the winning prompts to write about?  Go on, pretty please.

ETA.  Or even more fun, maybe incorporate something from _both_ winning prompts?


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 1, 2018)

Phil Istine said:


> Can we have a choice which of the winning prompts to write about?  Go on, pretty please.
> 
> ETA.  Or even more fun, maybe incorporate something from _both_ winning prompts?



Genius idea, squire! I'll work all that into the comp opening page right away


----------

